# Framing an oil painting



## stevenmarkpaintings (8 mo ago)

Hello, I hope someone can help me with this, I’ll try to be as clear as possible: I don’t have a lot of storage space in my home to have stretched canvas paintings pilling up, so to save space I buy rolled canvas, cut my own sizes, and then tape the canvas to a work-board and begin painting, this taped off area will ultimately be the border, and the finished painting saves me space. I have sold a few of these paintings, once dry I’ll adhere the painting to treated hardboard or ply (with archival glue of course), and it’s out the door. My question is this; how much of a white border should I leave around the painting? I have to assume that at some point the purchaser will want to get it framed, and the person doing the framing would want some wiggle room, rather than covering up part of the painting. I’ve included a picture in case I didn’t explain that properly. Thank you


----------



## Suhail (11 mo ago)

Hi Steven

That is a great painting.

I painted several oil paintings on canvases, each measuring 14”x18” (356x457 mm). I thought about the same thing, i.e. the possibility of a customer wanting to frame the painting later on.

I took the paintings to a framer and asked him to cut a mat mount and a backing board (acid-free). He did a great job with a bevelled cut mat mount. Mat mount and backing board measuring 17.95”x24.01” (456cx610 mm). 

This is one of the ways that would allow for making a frame with flexibility in the size. If need be, the mat mount and board can be cut to suit many frames.

Have a look at my Oil Paintings page under Gallery on my website to give you an idea of the completed result. A link to my website is included in my signature below.

I hope that would be helpful.


----------



## stevenmarkpaintings (8 mo ago)

Suhail said:


> Hi Steven
> 
> That is a great painting.
> 
> ...





Suhail said:


> Hi Steven
> 
> That is a great painting.
> 
> ...





Suhail said:


> Hi Steven
> 
> That is a great painting.
> 
> ...


Not at first, but after reading your comment a few times it clicked! That was very helpful, thank you.


----------



## AlosAliziiiii (8 mo ago)

stevenmarkpaintings said:


> Hello, I hope someone can help me with this, I’ll try to be as clear as possible: I don’t have a lot of storage space in my home to have stretched canvas paintings pilling up, so to save space I buy rolled canvas, cut my own sizes, and then tape the canvas to a work-board and begin painting, this taped off area will ultimately be the border, and the finished painting saves me space. I have sold a few of these paintings, once dry I’ll adhere the painting to treated hardboard or ply (with archival glue of course), and it’s out the door. My question is this; how much of a white border should I leave around the painting? I have to assume that at some point the purchaser will want to get it framed, and the person doing the framing would want some wiggle room, rather than covering up part of the painting. I’ve included a picture in case I didn’t explain that properly. Thank you


That's a fantastic painting. Well done


----------

